# .



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Virtuous circle.com

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtuous_c ... ous_circle

Must have been hard that the emotions you wanted to express he were seen as the opposite.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

We've really gotta sort some fucking mics out... my dyslexia is killing me... I can't make sense of what you just wrote... hence I need to hear people's voices and not just their fucking words... I'm gonna go on youtube and start replying to people's threads with vids... then you'll see my passion!


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

> Yes ,happened to me the other day on here actually with somone else......forget the fellas name.I last saw him walking off with a mallet........must be timmy mallet in disguise.bong.........


was that directed at me?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Ahhh so it's you.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

i dont know if its me probly is lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

sorry im just very subtle and when you said "someone on here" I thought it was about me (from another conversation we had)

and then the mallet part I thought was an indirect comment

lol I know im fucked up

sorry spirit your the bomb i dont think badly of you even if it was directed to me

(i know it wassint) lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

> Dopamine has many functions in the brain, including important roles in behavior and cognition, motor activity, motivation and reward, inhibition of milk production, sleep, mood, attention, and learning. Dopaminergic neurons (i.e., neurons whose primary neurotransmitter is dopamine) are present chiefly in the ventral tegmental area (VTA) of the midbrain, substantia ***** pars compacta, and arcuate nucleus of the hypothalamus.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dopamine


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well love is connected to dopamine that much i know. When your in love with someone your dopamine levels go through the roof but serotonin plays a big part as well. Serotonin is the lovey dovey neurotransmitter and thats why ecstasy makes you pretty much love well everyone. Lol. It causes a big release of available serotonin into the synapse and that accounts for much of it's effects.

There are 2 hypothesis on schizophrenia the dopamine and serotonin one. I think both play a part because the atypical anti-psychotics tend to target serotonin harder then dopamine and are more effective. They help both the positive and negative symptoms. The typicals only antagonized dopamine and where much less effecive at controlling negative symptoms. These drugs such as haldol and chlorpromazine (thorazine, largactil) basically made schizophrenics and anyone else who took them into zombies thus shutting them up. Not to mention the parkinsons like symptoms they caused over long term or even short term use. A quiet patient makes for a happy doctor though and they only use these meds now to control people who are violent.

Im bipolar and i take seroquel which is the atypical anti-psychotic that targets serotonin more so then dopamine and it works really well with little in the way of side effects. For me atleast. It controls my mania better then anything else but is not so great without a mood stabilizer. It really doesent stop the rapid cycling and other fuckery associated with bipolar nearly as good as lamotrigine. It does however stop the psychotic symptoms i sometimes get when my moods are really going crazy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

comfortably numb ... When are you going to med school again? Soon I hope!


----------

